# The Truth About The Sig Sauer P365 XL: 1000 Round Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

My next purchase........


----------



## Greg0215 (May 15, 2016)

Love my P365 XL. SO much so that I will likely also purchase the new P365 X-Macro


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is great! It is a very accurate pistol, but this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Mine is great! It is a very accurate pistol, but this is just my humble opinion.


Very cool. If I wasn't so enamored with the Shield Plus, I would get one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool. If I wasn't so enamored with the Shield Plus, I would get one.


The Shield Plus...one I don't have.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I got a new P365X a week ago today. Have already installed a MagGuts +2 conversion in one of my magazines to get 14 rounds in the mag. I'm thinking about getting a P365XL. Used to have one but I let it go. Now I'm kicking my butt for having done that.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I had one and it was nice but just wasn't. 45acp so I sold it and bought a lightly used FN FNX-45 Tactical. Looking at a H&K HK45 compact


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I consider the three major pistol calibers, 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP, to all be fine defensive calibers to employ, providing one chooses the best and most effective loads available for them.

For me, in 9mm that would be either the Federal 124 grain +P HST load or the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain +P JHP load. For the .40S&W, I go with either the Speer 165 grain JHP "hot" load (#53970) or the Federal 165 grain HST load. And for the .45ACP in my shorter barreled 45's, I prefer the Speer Gold Dot 200 grain +P JHP load.

In all three of these calibers, my first choice is the Speer Gold Dots which I listed.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

for my home defense load I use 230gr jhp by Sig.


----------

